# Calgary - Urban Decay



## Azriel (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm looking to meetup with some fellow shooters to comb the downtown alleys and take some rustic, urban shots, and maybe have a beer or two after.

Due to the nature of the location(s) I think a benign day and time would be best. Like a Sunday morning.

It's important to note that I am a total greenhorn when it comes to shooting, so anyone interested in lending a hand organizing, jump right in. :mrgreen:


----------



## williamwwise (Aug 18, 2009)

Well noticed your post and the lack of replies. Presume it is a little out of date though I am interested in doing some urban shots throughout the downtown core. If you are still looking to do this let me know, sundays are best for me.

William


----------



## jack lumber (Oct 2, 2010)

My goodness the whole city will have fallen into decay by the time a Calgary meet gets going!


----------



## Heartsword (Feb 15, 2011)

This was posted SO long ago but does anyone still want to meet up in Calgary for some photoshoots? Would love to meet other photographers to exchange ideas/knonwledge/feedback.


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Feb 16, 2011)

if im off of work, im down.


----------

